# Adoration?



## Marrow Man (Apr 17, 2009)

The missus and I just got back from a Right-to-Life dinner. True to form (at least for L'ville), there weren't many Protestants but a whole lotta Roman Catholics there. I was thumbing through the sponsor book that we were given (lots of ads from businesses and churches, including ours), and one of the ads was for a RCC, listing its different mass times, etc. But during the week there is a time set aside for "Eucharist Adoration." I'm not kidding! Is this normal RCC practice, to set aside several hours during a weekday for such nonsense?


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 17, 2009)

Do you not adore the Eucharist before you partake, Tim? Appreciate its fine form? Whisper sweet somethings?


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 17, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Do you not adore the Eucharist before you partake, Tim? Appreciate its fine form? Whisper sweet somethings?


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 18, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> The missus and I just got back from a Right-to-Life dinner. True to form (at least for L'ville), there weren't many Protestants but a whole lotta Roman Catholics there. I was thumbing through the sponsor book that we were given (lots of ads from businesses and churches, including ours), and one of the ads was for a RCC, listing its different mass times, etc. But during the week there is a time set aside for "Eucharist Adoration." I'm not kidding! Is this normal RCC practice, to set aside several hours during a weekday for such nonsense?





LBC1689 Ch30 Paragraph 4. The denial of the cup to the people, worshipping the elements, the lifting them up, or carrying them about for adoration, and reserving them for any pretended religious use, are all contrary to the nature of this ordinance, and to the institution of Christ.6
6 Matt. 26:26-28, 15:9, Exod. 20:4,5

I'm assuming that they would not have addressed this in the WC & LBC if the RCC (or others too) was not doing this. How long this is done for in any given day is not mentioned though. Similar to pagan mantras maybe they think the longer you do them, the more effective they will be.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks, Rich. Yes, I knew about that statement in the WCF (as in lifting them up and parading them around), but I meant more along the lines of having them on display and setting aside a time when people can come and adore (worship?) them. Is this "normal" RC practice today?


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 18, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Thanks, Rich. Yes, I knew about that statement in the WCF (as in lifting them up and parading them around), but I meant more along the lines of having them on display and setting aside a time when people can come and adore (worship?) them. Is this "normal" RC practice today?



A quick search on the web shows many dioceses with documents describing and advocating for the practice, and some which talk about when it's done in their parishes. I assume that means it's "normal" although maybe not practiced everywhere.

Not only that, you can practice the 'perpetual adoration' online at savior.org! (but their camera is down at the moment)


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 18, 2009)

Here's a little something from that site about their 'online' version. Shows what wickedness abounds within. It's nothing more than pagan idolatry.



> On-Line Adoration - Ushering in a New Era of Eucharistic Devotion
> 
> "I dare to summon the whole Church bravely to cross this new threshold, to put into the deep of the Net, so that now as in the past the great engagement of the Gospel and culture may show to the world 'the glory of God on the face of Christ' (2 Cor 4:6). May the Lord bless all those who work for this aim."
> --Pope John Paul II, January 24, 2002
> ...


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 18, 2009)

I believe that it is. I had friends who were Roman Catholics in college, and as I recall, they used to go to Adoration particularly often during Lent.


----------



## ExGentibus (Apr 18, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Is this "normal" RC practice today?


Yes, it is quite common, usually done during weekdays at 6pm or 7pm. They worship the consecrated host while singing praises to Mary. Of course, educated RC apologists would reply that they are not worshipping the element of bread, but the true body of our Lord Jesus.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 18, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Here's a little something from that site about their 'online' version. Shows what wickedness abounds within. It's nothing more than pagan idolatry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







6x6x6 the mark of the barf

What's next, buying indulgences through pay-pal?


----------



## jambo (Apr 18, 2009)

As the RC church teaches the bread actually becomes the body of Christ, the bread is adored as the actual body of Christ. The bread is kept in a container (the sachristy)behind the altar which is in the centre of the church. Thus when any RC crosses the central aisle in the church they will bow towards the sachristy as the bread is kept there and thus Christ lives in the little box. 

If you have ever seen the procession on the feast of Corpus Christi (on the Thursday following Trinty Sunday) where the host is paraded around the town then you will feel you have stepped into a time machine and landed back in the dark ages.

The adoration of the bread is just plain idolatry.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Apr 18, 2009)

Eucharistic Adoration is a traditional RC practice which conservative priests and laity tend to be really into. It's very common and 'normal' even today, thanks to them. Of course, they are just following the lead of their popes -- John Paul II advocated Adoration quite a bit, as does Papa Ratzi.

Adoration can be 'perpetual' (a monstrance or pix visibly containing the host -- which they believe to be no longer bread but rather the substantial 'Body, Blood, Soul and Divinity' of Christ, having been consecrated by a priest -- is displayed at the head of the parish around the clock) or, much more commonly, 'public' (it is visibly displayed in the monstrance for a short period, usually a couple of hours a day) or 'private' (the consecrated hosts are kept hidden from sight and locked away in the tabernacle, and may be worshipped at any time). Perpetual adoration is much less common because it requires the diocesan bishop's special permission and volunteers from the parish to keep the Eucharistic elements under guard 24 hours a day. It is taken very seriously.

In either scenario, the RC faithful will kneel before the consecrated host and pray, for they believe that Jesus is physically present before them under the mere 'appearance' of bread, as physically present as He was to the people around Him when He walked the roads of Jerusalem. Special graces, it is believed, are gained by basking in this 'Real Presence'. Some old-school Catholics do it every day, 'spending time with Jesus' as they recite prayers, thumb their rosaries, or read Scripture.

I must admit that I participated in this practice many times as a Roman Catholic.


----------



## Berean (Apr 18, 2009)

> Papa Ratzi



What a great nickname for Joe Ratzinger. I hadn't heard that one before. Points to you.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 18, 2009)

Reformed Thomist said:


> Eucharistic Adoration is a traditional RC practice which conservative priests and laity tend to be really into. It's very common and 'normal' even today, thanks to them. Of course, they are just following the lead of their popes -- John Paul II advocated Adoration quite a bit, as does Papa Ratzi.
> 
> Adoration can be 'perpetual' (a monstrance or pix visibly containing the host -- which they believe to be no longer bread but rather the substantial 'Body, Blood, Soul and Divinity' of Christ, having been consecrated by a priest -- is displayed at the head of the parish around the clock) or, much more commonly, 'public' (it is visibly displayed in the monstrance for a short period, usually a couple of hours a day) or 'private' (the consecrated hosts are kept hidden from sight and locked away in the tabernacle, and may be worshipped at any time). Perpetual adoration is much less common because it requires the diocesan bishop's special permission and volunteers from the parish to keep the Eucharistic elements under guard 24 hours a day. It is taken very seriously.
> 
> ...



"Monstrance" is an appropriate-sounding name for the box used in such a monstrous practice...


----------



## dudley (Jul 3, 2009)

*Adoration is truly an Abomination*

I am a Reformed Presbyterian Protestant and an ex roman catholic. When I was a Roman catholic I was taught that the Protestants and particularly Reformed Protestants, Baptists and Presbyterians abandoned the true essence of the sacrament of the Eucharist which I now prefer to call "The Lords Supper." My study of John Calvin opened my eyes that it was the roman catholic church that abandoned and then corrupted the true nature of the sacrament. I was never comfortable with the adoration of the catholic wafer bread even when I was a roman catholic. R C's believe that the rc wafer becomes the body of Christ. I believe now that the bread and wine or juice of the Lords Supper Are Symbols, and not at all the actual body and blood of Christ.

To adore the bread wafer outside the celebration of the Lords Supper is a total distortion of the sacrament itself. I now think the rc mass is actually an abomination and injury to Christ's once only sacrifice on Calvary. 

Too many cradle Protestants do not understand the blasphemes rc teaching of transubstantiation and the abomination that is the rc mass because it denies the one time only needed sacrifice of Christ on Calvary and it does teach that the bread wafer is transformed into the actual body and blood of Jesus which then they reserve in a tabernacle and worship in a golden monstrance in a service outside the celebration of the Lords Supper. 

Watch EWTN and watch the abominable benediction of the wafer in a golden monstrance. Christ is not in the bread. We Protestants worship Christ and experience his presence in His Supper, RC are worshipping a piece of bread they believe was turned into Christ by their priest in the Roman mass. John Calvin renounced the teaching and the mass and I also did when I left Roman Catholicism and converted to the reformed Protestant faith.


----------



## Berean (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## AThornquist (Jul 3, 2009)

Man, I want to steal that guy's cookie and eat it in front of his face. That is such rank paganism.


----------



## Berean (Jul 3, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Man, I want to steal that guy's cookie and eat it in front of his face. That is such rank paganism.



Hey, they really *worship* that cookie (or what they think it has become).


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 3, 2009)

Berean said:


> Hey, they really *worship* that cookie (or what they think it has become).



It might be rude to eat that cookie considering his hungry stare but I've never been one to leave the last bit of food for others. Come all ye people and feast on Jesus? Well first come first serve, suckas!


----------



## historyb (Jul 3, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> The missus and I just got back from a Right-to-Life dinner. True to form (at least for L'ville), there weren't many Protestants but a whole lotta Roman Catholics there. I was thumbing through the sponsor book that we were given (lots of ads from businesses and churches, including ours), and one of the ads was for a RCC, listing its different mass times, etc. But during the week there is a time set aside for "Eucharist Adoration." I'm not kidding! Is this normal RCC practice, to set aside several hours during a weekday for such nonsense?



Not only is it normal there is a resurgence about to do adoration mostly spearheaded by conservative and traditional Catholics. When I was in Catholicism the hope was a complete return to adoration in every parish by those of us who were traditionalist. I did it myself a few times and I remember most the silence in the room broken by prayers to Christ


----------



## SueS (Jul 3, 2009)

My sister and her family have been doing eucharistic adoration for the past several years. I was shocked when she wrote and told us about it - I googled the practice and was even more disturbed. Gross idolatry!!!


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 3, 2009)

If they put the elements on top of the BINGO boards, would that count???
Or is that double dipping????


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 3, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Do you not adore the Eucharist before you partake, Tim? Appreciate its fine form? Whisper sweet somethings?



Beware the Inquisition brother!


----------



## Iconoclast (Jul 3, 2009)

The Roman church worships and adores many physical objects. saints,relics,beads, but the worship of the wafer is central. This allows the average catholic to feel they are "okay" with God,as long as they add some good works to co-operate with God for their salvation.
Many times if you discuss faith with a RC. they will proudly boast that they have the mass, and we do not. Not having a firm grasp of the scripture this superstitious reliance on the false teaching of the church acts {at least in their mind] to allow them to discount all the verses we are offering to them.
I have been able to tune into the radio program called catholic answers a couple of times in the past couple of weeks. It is sad and frustrating at the same time to listen to how many call in ,and are given stories, carnal reasoning, quotes from church officials, but very rarely the word of God in any way shape or form.
If you have opportunity you must prayer for the Spirit to open the heart of your catholic friends as you seek to present the real Jesus who is in a real heaven, in real control of the universe.


----------



## dudley (Jul 4, 2009)

*Adoration of the sacrament is an Abomination and Roman Idolotry*

I am a staunch Reformed Protestant Presbyterian. I am also an ex roman catholic and I renounce roman catholicism, her pope and all her heretical teachings which are contrary to scripture. I am and have become anti roman catholic because I believe this current pope is returning to pre Vatican II positions and he is in many ways anti Protestant. He has returned to the abominable practice of parading through Rome on the roman catholic feast of Corpus Christi, the body of Christ, with the wafer bread they proclaim is Christ Jesus' body and blood. They worship the wafer in a golden monstrance and say they are worshipping Jesus Christ. I renounce as abhorrent now the adoration of the rc wafer bread. The Westminster Confession of Faith clearly says the following; I wish more Protestants would re read this.
The London Baptist Confession basically says the same thing.

CHAP. XXIX. - Of the Lord's Supper. 

4. Private masses, or receiving this sacrament by a priest, or any other alone; as likewise, the denial of the cup to the people, worshipping the elements, the lifting them up, or carrying them about, for adoration, and the reserving them for any pretended religious use; are all contrary to the nature of this sacrament, and to the institution of Christ. 

6. That doctrine which maintains a change of the substance of bread and wine, into the substance of Christ's body and blood (commonly called transubstantiation) by consecration of a priest, or by any other way, is repugnant, not to Scripture alone, but even to common sense, and reason; overthroweth the nature of the sacrament, and hath been, and is, the cause of manifold superstitions; yea, of gross idolatries. 

The rc teaching of adoration was de emphasized after Vatican II and almost disappeared. The rc mass while still abominable because it stresses the re sacrifice of Jesus every time it is said was at least changed to be done not on an altar but a table and the aspect of the Eucharistic meal was re emphasized as well as the liturgy of the word by Vatican II reformers who desired true dialogue with their Protestant brethren. I was one of the roman catholics who desired true dialogue and re examination of the arguments that divided Christianity into so many different denomination 500 years ago. I also believe that the roman catholic church has been hijacked by traditionalists and old papists who wish to return the rc church to pre Vatican II positions. In the last 20 years nearly 30 million roman catholics have left the roman church in the United States alone half are now non affiliated with any faith and 15 million of us are now Protestants as I am. I renounced roman catholicism, her pope , her heretical teachings on sacrament and worship as did John calvin and all the Protestant Reformers and I now profess my faith as a Reformed Presbyterian Protestant. I believe we must stand with the truth of the Protestant Reformation and profess our PROTEST against papist teachings which are heretical and proclaim the true gospel of Jesus Christ as Christians who are "catholic' in the universal meaning of the word, not Roman catholic. The Gospel is universal to all who accept Jesus Christ as their lord and savior.

In grace,
Dudley


----------

